# Anyone else interested in Amano shrimp order?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I need to know if you're interested soon, I'd like to order Friday if possible. $2 ea. or less, depending on the total number ordered.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Russ, 

I am good for around $50 worth of the Amano Shrimp! I would really like about 50 of them but I can't plop down $100 for shrimp right now. If the price drops due to volume I will take whatever I can get for $50. 

Maybe I will get lucky and have them breed again. They bred for me in Maryland. I managed to get them converted to brackish before I killed them off by contaminating them with BBS I was growing for my Angels. I think the BBS either ate the Amanos or starved them.

I am interested in trying again though


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

It would be great if you could get the little @#$%&@s to breed so you could keep us all in fresh supply.

-Russ


----------

